# building a lean mean Vegas party machine



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

Here I am, some 80 plus days away from Vegas.  I thought, just for the fun of it, see if I can arrive and have a ripped body for a couple of days while I'm there.  So, I have asked JBo to provide me with some pointers to get me to that point.  The meal plan wasn't a big change.  I believe the only difficult part will be eating on weekends.  I tend not to eat much on the weekends.  I don't usually eat bad, just not enough.  Well, that will change for the next 3 months.  So with that said, here is the plan:

Meal one: 
1 cup of oatmeal with splenda sweetener
8 egg  whites (2 yolks)

Meal two:
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
banana
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal three:
Food protein source (not powder)
1 cup brown rice (yam or potato every 4th day)
2 cups veggies

Meal four:
2 Scoops protein powder with water
apple
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

Meal six:
Protein source
15 nuts (almonds, pecans, hempseed nuts, cashews)

Just drop the amounts of carbs as the weeks go by.
Use veggies as fillers.


Vegas Cut Down

6 weeks out: 
· Water intake should be a consistent 4 liters a day
· Start eating only ???lean??? proteins (egg whites, salmon, tuna, chicken breasts, turkey breast, lean ground beef, sirloin steak, and veggie ground round)
· Limit alcohol 
· Cut out sodas

5 weeks out: 
· Water intake should be at 5 liters a day
· Start to increase protein slightly 
· Cut carbohydrates to complex carbs only (brown rice, yams, sweet potatoes, and the occasional potato, or whole wheat pasta)

4 weeks out:
· Water intake should be at 6 liters a day
· Take all sugars out (read labels all low-fat foods have high sugar content)
· Lower carbs and replace them with more veggies
· No dairy at all
· Increase cardio to 4 times a week for 20-30min sessions

3 weeks out:
· Water intake still 6 liters (this will thin your skin out and make you a lot harder when it comes time to drop water)
· Try to keep the same calorie intake as week 4, only increase your cardio to 4 times a week for 30-40 minute sessions
· Eat only brown rice for carbs and a potato or yam every 4 days

2 weeks out:
· Same as above
· You will start to look and feel flat and that you have lost muscle (don???t worry cause when you carb load on day 4 to day 1 you will fill the muscles back up)

1 week out:
Same as above

Week of:
Eat everything plain and eat only brown rice
No salt or sugar (key to leaning down)

Day 4:
Drop water to 5 liters
Start carb loading on potatoes, yams and brown rice (eat a ½ portion of protein and these carbs every 2 hours)

Day 3:
Drop water to 3 liters
Still carb load

Day 2:
Drop water to 2 liters
Carb load more

Day 1:
Drop to 1 liter of water
Eat regular 4 week out diet

Day of:
You will be shredded.

-Mild diuretics, hydroxycut, and caffeine/ephedrine help to also shred you down.
-Be careful to not do this too often


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

07/30/03

Meal one: 
2 Scoops of protein powder (meal replacement) with water
1 tbl of hempoil

Meal two:
1 cup of oatmeal with splenda sweetener
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
2 Scoops of protein powder (meal replacement) with water
banana
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

* no banana because the protein powder is a meal replacement * 

Meal four:
can of tuna
1 cup brown rice 
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
2 Scoops protein powder (borrowing the missus' - strawberry flavoured I think  with water
apple
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts

Meal six:
chicken
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

Cardio question ... what can I do?  I could skip for 7 3 minutes rounds (back to boxing basics).  I could use the stepper machines ... any thoughts?  Starting at twice a week will mean an early Wednesday morning and a weekend morning.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

skipping is great cardio and is the best ab strengthener around. Stepper will build a nice round booty.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

so the 7 - 3 minute rounds will work for the cardio portion of the Vegas party machine creation?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

for now yes. we may step it up a bit in a couple weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

Done ... I will try to get one session in tomorrow and the other on the weekend.  

thanks JBo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

always baby


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

WhooHooo!!! Go NT, Go NT, Go NT!! 

How's the Misses doing on her diet anyway?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

Mrs. told me that she is starting to fit into her old clothes again.  She is a trooper and NT and her are gonna be Ripped little hotties in Vegas 

So how did day one go NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Day one was not a big change from the norm.  Eating 6 meals instead of 5 was probably the biggest change.

The Mrs. is kicking a$$ with her diet.  She's up every morning filling her food chest (not sure what else to call it ) and excited about her spin class in the evening.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

You two  

We need some before and after pics too.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Pics from the missus will be tough. I took some mid January.  You're basically taking over the 'fine tuning' portion of the transformation.

Jbo ... does the coffee and 3 shakes count in the water total?  6l is a lot of water ...   I got to 4l including shakes and coffee yesterday.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

ummmmmmm nope...gradually increase intake to 6l.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't usually do anything gradually ... 6l it is!  With that said, I'm chugging the first litre now.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

If I walk to the gym, I can drink 500ml there and 500 ml back - that leaves 5l to drink.  hhhhhhmmmm ... drink 1l before work, 3 while at work and one at home ... that adds up to ... let's see, carry the 2 ... cross out the zeros ....   that's 6


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Day one was not a big change from the norm.  Eating 6 meals instead of 5 was probably the biggest change.
> 
> The Mrs. is kicking a$$ with her diet.  She's up every morning filling her food chest (not sure what else to call it ) and excited about her spin class in the evening.


Very cool! 

I miss chatting with her.  I've just been a little busy these past 2 weeks  She still on the plan I helped her with?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Not sure what she's on   She's chatted with Jbo as well so I'm not sure.  I do not get involved too much in what she's eating as she tends to do much better without me sticking my nose in.  

Regardless, she's doing really well.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

Wooo Hooo.. I wish I could meet You and the Mrs. in vegas when your both RIPPED!! 

GOOOOOD LUCK NT!!

Everyones right.. you and the Mrs. ROCK!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

well thank you Stacey  

We're sorry we can't meet you, but there might be another time and place.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Not sure what she's on   She's chatted with Jbo as well so I'm not sure.  I do not get involved too much in what she's eating as she tends to do much better without me sticking my nose in.
> 
> Regardless, she's doing really well.


Good for her! 

I got to email her and say hi!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

your welcome sweetie!! 

I know.. one day .. I'll get to meet you guys!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

2l of water down ... 4 to go ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I got to email her and say hi!



she would like that


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

We'll really be expecting that striptease now!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

striptease ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

3rd litre done


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

good job....keep a drinkin...i count the 1liter i drink while i am sleeping too


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

is there room for diet pop and protein here


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

one only.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm on my 5th litre ... waterlogged and all, but I'll make 6


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

i wish my clients were this dedicated


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Great new journal NT! 

I just might steal some of you plan later on 

This made me last the 10 mins I had to go before lunch, now I'm off to EAT!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> I'm on my 5th litre ... waterlogged and all, but I'll make 6


 Good job NT!  


No worries, your bladder adjusts


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

*07/31/03*

Meal One:
1 Scoop of protein powder (32g) with water
1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal two: 
1 cup of oatmeal with splenda sweetener
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
banana
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal four:
Food protein source (not powder)
1 cup brown rice (yam or potato every 4th day)
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

Meal six:
1 Scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts

6L of water ...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Jbo - I guess it's all a matter of what one wants.  If they want to change their appearance, then they will put in the effort required.  The diet soda and protein, was that one a day?  

Jenny - I find it a convienent way of logging my meals and comments that go with it.  Feel free to use what you can.    I will also serve as a learning resource for _possible_ future cuts.

Jodi - I hope it get used to it.    Two of the six liters came from from me walking to and from the gym.  We'll see how it works out tonight as it's just TOO HOT to walk.  I started this moring with my shake, then to start off this glorious Friday, I gulped back 1/2 a liter.  Now I'm drinking a coffee and will continue my water assault soon afterwards.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

WoW NT! I am So impressed with your hard work and dedication..  You Rock honey!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks Stacey ... although I'm not sure I could do this yearly    I'm getting an even greater respect for those that do this year in and year out.  

I'm doing it for the experience only _as well as looking as good as I can in a city that will be filled with fitness types_.  But I figure if I'm going to do it, do it how it should be done.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

NT! I think we need an update!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

update coming ...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

*08/05/03*

Meal One:
1 Scoop of protein powder (32g) with water
1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal two: 
1 cup of oatmeal 
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
*forgot banana *
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal four:
beef
1 potato 
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

Meal six:
1 Scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts

2l of water so far ... working on the 3rd


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

awww, honey.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

...you're the best JB ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Well Mr. Nt Your doing an awesome job if I do say so myself


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

thank you miss Stacey.

I got to 5.5L of water yesterday ... today, I shall make the 6L!

*08/06/03*

Meal One:
1 Scoop of protein powder (32g) with water
1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal two: 
1 cup of oatmeal 
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
apple
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal four:
chicken
1 cup rice 
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

_I didn't get this last shake in ... it was pool night  [i/]
Meal six:
1 Scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts_


----------



## CJB (Aug 6, 2003)

For your "non-postworkout" shakes are you taking a blended protien or whey?  I'm trying to log the diet thing too.  What a bitch!

I have the same problem as you.  I don't eat poorly - just not enough.  And 8 egg whites and a cup of oatmeal!  How's the gag reflex?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

CJB ... I started with a meal replacement protein, but JBo said the sugar content wasn't good, so now it's just a whey protein.

I eat the eggs and oatmeal separately.  I did try to mix them once ... but I took one bite of it and quickly sent that whole mess to the garage ... and filed that idea under 'never make again'


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

CJB ... I've read your workouts and stats ... you are significantly bigger and wanting to get bigger - me, I'm pretty happy where I'm at.  Getting bigger is too much work    If I get bigger via the years of training, then so be it, but I don't plan on it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

NT is rockin the house  now drink boy drink


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

oh yeah, forgot ...I did 30 minutes on the oliptical trainer yesterday.  I started at level 10 and did the hills program. I think the mahcine wasn't working correctly because the hills didn't seem much different from the rest of the program.  I will try a different machine next time.  Or better yet, just bring out the weighted skipping rope and do it the right way.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

yah baby now thats how you get great abs...skipping  good job.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 2l of water down ... 4 to go ...



 You are my motivation to hit 6L today


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

you hear that NT  she is counting on you....so down down down that water


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

ok Julie ... you and me and 6L of water.  I've just finished liter #1 ... having meal #2 and then will proceed to start on liter #2


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

I've pee'd exactly ten times today and its only 11:45a  I think I'll break a record


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

only ten times?  

I'm just about finished liter #2


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

starting litre #3


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

.. just finished #3  am i beating ya?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

this is great


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

yep you are ... but you're also 2 hours ahead of me.  I shall make 3 disappear very shortly.  :gag:


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

i did it!  and i have another hour left until I call it a night. See what inspiration does to me? thanks NT


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

... me too.   I found the way I'm going to do it for now on.  Right when I get up, I'm downing a litre ... leaving me with only 5 during the day which is much easier.    Yeah for us


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

*08/07/03*

Meal One:
1 Scoop of protein powder (32g) with water
1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal two: 
1 cup of oatmeal 
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
2 Scoops of protein powder with water
apple
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal four:
ground turkey
1 cup rice 
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

Meal six:
1 Scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

great job NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks JBo ... I think I'm getting waterlogged


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

no your body will get used to it in no time and then the abs will start poppin out and hit Trish in the eye


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have forgotten meal #3s fruit and the almonds ...  ... all I had for meal#3 was a strawberry protein shake with a nice after taste of flax oil


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

you love it now stop complaining you whiner  cutey


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

you bet i love it ... flax over eggs ... wine and hemp oil ... peanut butter ala flax  

I've always wanted a journal so that I too could complain about something 

Does paintball count as cardio?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

PAINTBALL  i wanta play paint ball  no one here will let me play cause they all think i would be too sucky. its really because they are scared to get beaten by a girl 

your answer is YES. and so does a good pumping session


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paintball and  get the  up ... 

what do you think about this recipe J?
Ingredients:
2 Tbsp. honey

1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper

1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breast halves

1/4 cup orange marmalade

1/2 cup PLANTERS Sliced Almonds


Preparation:
Mix honey, salt and pepper; brush evenly on chicken. Place on rack of broiler pan.

Broil chicken 4 to 6 inches from heat for 5 to 7 minutes on each side or until cooked through. 

Brush chicken with marmalade; sprinkle with almonds. Broil an additional 1 to 2 minutes or until almonds are lightly toasted.


Nutritional Bonus
It's easy to eat right with this gourmet chicken dish! A crunchy almond coating adds just the right contrast to the moist and flavorful meat.


Nutrition Details (per serving):
Calories 290 
Total fat 10 g 
Saturated fat 1.5 g 
Cholesterol 65 mg 
Sodium 220 mg 
Carbohydrate 25 g 
Dietary fiber 2 g 
Sugars 16 g 
Protein 27 g 
Vitamin A 0 %DV 
Vitamin C 4 %DV 
Calcium 4 %DV 
Iron 8 %DV


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

i think its great if you want to gain weight  too much sugar sugah


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

yo!
NT! Damn...diet is lookin good...wish mine looked like that! I'm still working on it...

J'bo..you can play paintball..it will be you, me, NT and Fade...against.....
?
We'll kick ass!
(Of course..I went out last Sunday to play..and my damn marker isn't working...needs some adjustments...)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

i have never played cause the guys wont let me...cause i will kick ass...

Burner...i thought that i heard a whine about your diet...you know what to do, you just dont do it...period


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2003)

yeah...I know...I need to be spanked....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2003)

thanks Burner ... I do try although you I do tend to get tired of eating the same thing over and over ... 

And my lean and mean experiment is only so I can say, yeah, I've been there, done that.  After Vegas, I don't see me doing it again but I'm also hoping that after Vegas,  I won't need to do anything because I'll be where I want to be.  Just continue to eat clean and go to the gym.   Monday's diet will be much of nothing ... woke up late, lost wallet on the weekend, so I have a copule of dollars in my pocket to get me home.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

sorry to hear that nt


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2003)

life goes one ... it's no biggie.  I guess whoever took it needed the $10 more than I ...   It's just a hassle to get everything replaced, that's all.  

Todays' chest/bis workout will be less than stellar ...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

thats my fav word  its so under used now adays


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Monday's diet will be much of nothing ... woke up late, lost wallet on the weekend, so I have a copule of dollars in my pocket to get me home.



you seem to always have a dilemma when im around.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't do dilemmas ...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey darling, just thought I'd say Hi!  Looking good


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2003)

thanks Jodi ... with the exception of today, it's been quite uneventful.   I do know that by doing some cardio (twice a week as prescribed by Jbo), I'll be able to shed what little bf remains.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2003)

08/12/03

Meal One:
1 Scoop of protein powder (32g) with water
1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal two: 
1 cup of oatmeal 
8 egg whites (2 yolks)

Meal three:
1.5 Scoops of protein powder with water
apple
15 almonds and 1 tablespoon of hemp or flax seed oil

Meal four:
tuna
1 cup rice 
2 cups veggies

Meal five:
Food protein source
¾ cup of brown rice
3 cups veggies

Meal six:
1 Scoop protein (32g) powder with water
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter or nuts


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

good to see things are back on track 

get the wallet thing sorted out?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2003)

nope ... it's a slow process - sooner or later I'll get it all back together.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

and how about those 6 liters of pop...i mean water...try adding in a little crystal light for some flavor if you get bored...they are good popsicles too  good for licking if you know what i mean :eyebrows:


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2003)

ummm ... water and falx/hemp oil are my favorite things I enjoy the most during the day.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

your so full of shit your eyes are brown.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2003)

as a matter of fact, my eyes are brown


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i know so are mine


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

NT are you okay???? 
XOXO


----------

